# Star Wars: Knapp eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz in zehn Tagen



## Gast1669461003 (27. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Knapp eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz in zehn Tagen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Knapp eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz in zehn Tagen


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2015)

die machen aus scheiße wirklich butter. faszinierend.....!


----------



## Batze (27. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich gewaltig an, aber viel wird für Disney da doch nicht übrig bleiben, also in Relation zum Umsatz an der Kinokasse. 
Ist nämlich nicht der Umsatz den Disney bekommt, sondern der der an der Kasse gemacht wurde, oder?


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hört sich gewaltig an, aber viel wird für Disney da doch nicht übrig bleiben, also in Relation zum Umsatz an der Kinokasse.
> Ist nämlich nicht der Umsatz den Disney bekommt, sondern der der an der Kasse gemacht wurde, oder?




Viel, da es Disney ist.
Die haben ja mal wieder den Anteil was die Konebetreiber abgeben müssen vom Umsatz erhöht bei SW (wie auch schon bei anderen Filmen u.a. Avengers), weswegen die Kinopreise ja in vielen Kinos etwas mehr kosten für SW als bei anderen Filmen.
Einige Kinobetreiber gehen es diemsal eben an die Kunden weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hört sich gewaltig an, aber viel wird für Disney da doch nicht übrig bleiben, also in Relation zum Umsatz an der Kinokasse.
> Ist nämlich nicht der Umsatz den Disney bekommt, sondern der der an der Kasse gemacht wurde, oder?


 Ja, das sind die Einnahmen an den Kassen, also die Summe der verkauften Tickets. Was davon dann vom Kino an Disney weiterfließt, ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich. 

Die Frage ist da nur, ob es wirklich ein neuer "Rekord" ist, wenn man alle Faktoren rausrechnet. Also: sind vlt einfach nur die Tickets teurer sind als bei Jurassic World, daher schneller die Milliarden erreicht? Läuft der Film vlt nur in mehr Kinos als Jurassic World, u.a. vlt auch in mehr Ländern schon jetzt und nicht erst in ein paar Wochen? Wählen vlt einfach nur mehr Leute die 3D-Version, die ja oft teurer ist als die 2D-Version? Das alles kommt ja hinzu. Aber dass es ein Riesenerfolg ist, steht außer Frage, schließlich sind auch Generationen mit Star Wars "großgeworden", die heute Eltern oder auch Großeltern sind, die "Saga" interessiert also etliche Leute aller Altersklassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die Einnahmen an den Kassen, also die Summe der verkauften Tickets. Was davon dann vom Kino an Disney weiterfließt, ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.
> 
> Die Frage ist da nur, ob es wirklich ein neuer "Rekord" ist, wenn man alle Faktoren rausrechnet. Also: sind vlt einfach nur die Tickets teurer sind als bei Jurassic World, daher schneller die Milliarden erreicht? Läuft der Film vlt nur in mehr Kinos als Jurassic World, u.a. vlt auch in mehr Ländern schon jetzt und nicht erst in ein paar Wochen? Wählen vlt einfach nur mehr Leute die 3D-Version, die ja oft teurer ist als die 2D-Version? Das alles kommt ja hinzu. Aber dass es ein Riesenerfolg ist, steht außer Frage, schließlich sind auch Generationen mit Star Wars "großgeworden", die heute Eltern oder auch Großeltern sind, die "Saga" interessiert also etliche Leute aller Altersklassen.


Warum sollten die Tickets teurer sein? Beides sind 3D-Filme ohne Überlänge, und wie viele Besucher jeweils die 3D- oder 2D-Version gesehen haben könnten kann man nicht mal grob raten.

Auf jeden Fall hat SW7 ein ziemlich jeden bestehenden Rekord geknackt, das globale Startwochende war gar einsame Spitze weil nicht mal die China-Einnahmen eingerechnet sind, weil dort nicht gestartet.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Tickets teurer sein? Beides sind 3D-Dolme ohne Überlänge.


 Warum sollten die NICHT teurer sein? ^^  Es gibt zB Inflation und/oder höhere Lizenzgebühren, und eine IMMENSE Nachfrage, einige Kinos waren schon vor Filmstart für den Dezember ausverkauft. Die Kinos müssen ja für den Film eine Lizenz kaufen, und da gibt es keine Einheitspreise. Siehe zb die Sache rund um den Avangers-Film, auch Disney, als der Konzern ganz offensichtlich mehr verlangt hat als bei anderen Firmen üblich, so dass einige deutsche Kinos den Film nicht zeigen wollten  Disney-Protest: Deutsche Kinos boykottieren Avengers - Kultur | STERN.de

Die müssen nicht teurer sein, aber sie könnten, und dann wäre es halt ein Faktor.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2015)

Die Ticketpreise dürften mehr oder weniger genau die gleichen sein. Dazu kommt, dass der Film erst vor 2 Tagen in Indien angelaufen ist und erst am 9.Januar in China anlaufen wird. 
Bisher bricht der Film so ziemlich alles, mehr als verdient imho


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2015)

Dabei ist noch nicht einmal die DVD-, Bluray- und TV-Verwertung dabei.


----------



## DarthSkill (27. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich hat Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht den erfolgreichsten Filmstart! Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_openings_for_films


----------

